# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  الخميس 28 يناير 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الخميس 28/1/2021



Hisham Abdalsamad 

   الاحمر الوهاج  

المريخ يؤمن الدرة الجزولي بعقـد احترافي
تسديد الدفعة الثالثة من تراك ملعب المريخ
المريخ الي اين تعاقد مع الصربي واقالة بعد يوم 
الاحمر يقدم انتداباتة الاجنبية والسستم يطابق بيانات الثلاثي
والنابي يصل السبت
المريخ ينهي ازمة طيفور

الصدي 

احباط في سيمبا بسبب فشل الدورة الدولية بعد تجربة. من طرف واحد امام الهلال.
النابي يكشف المثير ل " الصدي " والمريخ يفجر المفاجات باجانب من العيار الثقيل








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصدر ل: المريخ يفاوض مدرب الهلال السابق
السودان-بدر الدين بخيت




نصر الدين النابي
دخل نادي المريخ السوداني، في مفاوضات رسمية اليوم الأربعاء، مع مدير فني جديد، خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية.

وقال مصدر من داخل المريخ ل اليوم الأربعاء، إن إدارة النادي السوداني تراجعت عن خطوة التعاقد مع المدير الفني الصربي ميودراج يسيتش.

وكان المريخ أعلن تعاقده مع المدرب الصربي قبل يومين، خلفا للفرنسي ديديه جوميز الذي رحل فجأة لنادي سيمبا التنزاني.

وكشف المصدر أن رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال تواصل اليوم الأربعاء مع نصر الدين النابي المدير الفني السابق لنادي الهلال.

وأكد  النابي المتواجد حاليا في أوروبا للحصول على شهادة الماستر في التدريب،  لرئيس المريخ أنه لا يمانع في قبول العرض، لا سيما أنه يتابع الفريق ويعرف  الكثير عنه.

وسبق للتونسي نصر الدين النابي خوض فترة تدريبية مع  الهلال السوداني في 2014، وذلك بعد فوزه مع فريق ليوبار الكونغولي ببطولة  كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية في 2012.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورتاق" ينفرد.. النابي مدرباً للمريخ والتونسي يصل السبت

  تفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن المفاوضات التي تمت خلال الساعات الماضية بين  المريخ والمدرب التونسي البلجيكي "نصر الدين النابي" تكللت بالنجاح.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق توصل الطرفين إلى إتفاق على كافة التفاصيل بعد  مفاوضات بدأت منذ صباح اليوم بعد أن أمن رئيس نادي المريخ "آدم سوداكال"  على إختيار "النابي" لتولي مهمة تدريب الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة لتتم  مفاوضات مكثفة بمشاركة قطبي المريخ سعادة المستشار "عمار الحاج" من  الإمارات و"مزمل صديق" من "بروكسل" مع متابعة لصيقة من "سوداكال".

 وبحسب المتابعات، تم الإتفاق على التعاقد مع "النابي" إلى جانب مساعد يقوم  بترشيحه المدير الفني لينضم الثنائي إلى الطاقم الموجود حالياً بقيادة  "الضو قدم الخير" والمعد البدني "بن قابلية".

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، شهدت الساعات الماضية مكالمة مطولة جمعت رئيس  نادي المريخ بالمدير الفني القادم وضع من خلالها الطرفين اللمسات الأخيرة  للإتفاق.

 لتبدأ ترتيبات حضور "النابي" إلى الخرطوم والتي ينتظر أن يصلها التونسي مساء السبت المقبل قادماً من "بروكسل" ليبدأ مهامه مباشرة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ساعات تفصل "المريخ" عن ضم "النيجيري" و"الليبيري" وشكوك حول الثلاثي

  بات "المريخ" على بعد ساعات من تدعيم صفوفه بالجناح الهجومي وصانع الألعاب  النيجيري "طوني ايدجوماريجي" نجم نادي "المغرب التطواني" والذي يحتل  الترتيب الثاني في قائمة هدافي النسخة الحالية من الدوري المغربي بعد  تسجيله لأربعة أهداف في خمس جولات.

 وتفيد متابعات #سبورتاق أن "المريخ" وعبر المكتب الخاص بالرئيس الشرفي  "أحمد التازي" أكمل الإتفاق مع نادي "المغرب التطواني" على كافة التفاصيل  المالية ليتم منح الضوء الأخضر بإدخال بيانات اللاعب، وهي العملية التي تمت  خلال الساعات الماضية، ليتبقى المطابقة من جانب الفريق المغربي ومن ثم طلب  بطاقة النقل الدولية للمهاجم النيجيري.

 وبحسب متابعات سبورتاق، فإن "المريخ" أدخل بيانات قائد وهداف المنتخب  الليبيري "سام جونسون" الذي تم إنهاء عقده في أكتوبر ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ م مع نادي "ريال  سولت ليك" بالدوري الأمريكي بعد مخالفة انضباطية.

 وبحسب مصادر #سبورتاق، استبعد "المريخ" لاعب الوسط الدفاعي الغاني "محمد  أبوبكاري" من الخيارات في وقت ما زالت فيه ثلاثة أسماء موجودة على طاولة  النادي، يدور حولها الكثير من الجدل ويتقدمها لاعب الوسط الغاني "محمد أبو"  الذي أنهى نادي "دي سي يونايتد" الأمريكي عقده بنهاية موسم ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ م بعد  تعرضه لإصابة كبيرة على مستوى الركبة أبعدته عن المشاركة مع فريقه في آخر  "ظ،ظ،" جولة، بعد أن أثبتت التقارير حاجته للتدخل الجراحي.

 وتضم الخيارات المتبقية اللاعب الغيني الحاصل على الجنسية البرتغالية  الجناح "روماريو بالدي" الذي فشل في كل التجارب التي خاضها بدوريات الدرجات  بأوروبا حيث لم يسجل سوى "ظ،ظ£" هدفاً طوال مسيرته.

 وتضم كذلك اليافع الغيني المدافع "تيرنو ديالا" -  "ظ¢ظ، عاماً" والذي يلعب  في دوري الدرجة الثالثة الفرنسي دون أن تتوفر أي بيانات عنه كما لا تتوفر  أي إحصاءات بشأن مشاركاته أو إصاباته.

 وينتظر أن يحدث ضم أي من الثلاثي الأخير ضجة كبيرة في ظل المخاوف من إكمال  صفقات تكون لمصلحة الوسطاء وضد مصلحة النادي الذي ينتظره تحدٍ كبير في  مرحلة المجموعات بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نهاية مريرة لمشوار جوميز مع المريخ


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




 ديديه جوميز
أغلق  المدرب الفرنسي ديديه جوميز، بعد إشرافه اليوم الأربعاء، على أول مباراة  لفريقه الجديد سيمبا التنزاني، أمام الهلال، في بطولة سيمبا الودية، ملفه  لدى المريخ بصورة نهائية.

وكان المريخ في 19 نوفمبر/تشرين ثان  الماضي، قد أعلن تعاقده مع جوميز، الذي لم يستمر طويلًا مع الفريق، وغادر  النادي في 22 يناير/كانون ثان الجاري، ليقضي 63 يومًا فقط داخل المريخ.

وأشرف  ديديه جوميز، على المريخ في 10 مباريات رسمية، 4 منها في تصفيات المرحلتين  التمهيدية والأولى بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، و6 في الدوري المحلي.

حصيلة  المدرب الفرنسي مع المريخ جاءت مميزة قارية، لأنه نجح في خطوة قارية فشل  فيها كل المدربين الوطنيين والأجانب الذين عملوا مع المريخ منذ 2017، حيث  أعاد المريخ لمجموعات الأبطال.

وجاءت نتائج المريخ القارية في عهد  جوميز، قوية، حيث أقصى أوتوهو الكونجولي بالتعادل معه (1-1) في ملعبه، ثم  الفوز عليه في أم درمان (2-0).

وأقصى المريخ، إنييمبا النيجيري في الدور الأول بالفوز عليه في أم درمان (3-0)، ثم الخسارة منه (1-2) في مباراة العودة.

محليًا،  خاض جوميز مع المريخ، 6 مباريات في الدوري السوداني، فاز في 4 على حي  العرب (3-0)، والأهلي مروي (1-0)، والأمل عطبرة (2-0)، والهلال الأبيض  (3-1).

وتعادل المريخ في مباراتين، الأولى سلبيًا مع الهلال كادقلي، والثانية مع توتي (1-1).

ومن  واقع تلك النتائج في 11 مباراة، فإن جوميز فاز في 7 مباريات وتعادل في 3  وخسر واحدة فقط، وسجل الفريق 17 هدفًا واهتزت شباكه 4 مرات.

وحمل  تعادل جوميز مع أوتوهو، وخسارته بفارق هدف أمام إنييمبا، طعم الفوز لأنه  نجح في إحراز أهداف في ملعب المنافس، ولعبت تلك الأهداف دورًا كبيرًا في  تعزيز ثقة المريخ في مباراتي العودة، ومن ثم تأهله لمجموعات الأبطال.

فيما  حمل تعادل المدرب جوميز، الأول والأخير في الدوري السوداني أمام كادقلي  وتوتي، طعم المرارة، لأن الأول جاء بعد أفراح تأهل الفريق للمجموعات،  والثاني جاء أمام فريق خسر من منافسه التقليدي الهلال في المباراة السابقة  بخماسية نظيقة، كما أن التعادل مع توتي أفقد المريخ، صدارة الترتيب.

ولا  شك أن الرحلة التدريبية لديديه جوميز مع المريخ، بدأت بالابتسام في تحقيقه  خطوة إعادة الفريق لمجموعات دوري الأبطال، وانتهت بالألم والمرارة من تركه  الفريق وتعاقده مع خصم منافس له في مجموعات الأبطال.

ومرارة المريخ  من تحول جوميز لسيمبا، سببها أن المدرب أظهر قدرات فنية أكدت أنه استطاع  بناء فريق قوي الشخصية، قادر على تحقيق الفوز دون التأثر بغياب أي لاعب. 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاستغناء عن المحترف البوركيني بانقا :



في صفقة صخمة المريخ يتعاقد مع الخماسي الافريقي

قام نادي المريخ مساء اليوم بالتعاقد رسميا مع الخماسي الافريقي حيث وقع مع âپ¦الظهير الايسر توني اديجو من المغرب التطواني وروماريو بالدي من نادي اكاديميكا كويمبرا البرتغالي وسام جونسون من ريل سالت ليك الأمريكي وبالأضافة للغاني محمد أبو والغيني تيرنو ديالا

وكذلك قام نادي المريخ من الأستغناء عن محترفه البوركيني ارنولد بانقا ومصري عمرو علاء  لأفساح المجال لتسجيل الخماسي الأفريقي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حتي جاء الخبر اليقين..




 إتصالات و مراسلات ماراثونية بين السويد و السودان و إيطاليا . 

مجهود كبير قام به آدمن الصفحة (الواثق) و اليكم التفاصيل:.

(1) مهدنا سابقاً ان امر اللاعب علي وشك الوصول لنهاية سعيدة بعد تواصل تم بين (الواثق) و مسؤول السيستم في نادي المريخ (أبوبكر) عن طريق الاخ (محمد دليل) و كيف ان (مهيد عثمان) المقيم في ايطاليا إستطاع مقابلة مسؤول السيستم في الإتحاد الإيطالي، و انتهى الأمر فيما وضحناه اول أمس  علي اننا في إنتظار رد من النادي الإيطالي .


(2) نوجز لكم ملخص ماتم خلال الأمس و اليوم. 
بالأمس و لتسريع الأمر  تمكن الأخ (الواثق) من مراسلة رئيس النادي الإيطالي (باولو بيتي) الذي رد بانه يمكنه المساعدة و طلب الإتصال به تلفونياً و قد كان.

(3) تم الإتصال بين الواثق و رئيس النادي الايطالي و التفاكر في كيفية و سرعة الحل للحاق بفترة الإنتقالات في السودان. 


(4)  بعد ذلك تحصلنا على صورة من  (المخالصة) التي تمت بين النادي و اللاعب و تم  إرسالها للإتحاد الايطالي، و كان الجميع في إنتظار رد الإتحاد الإيطالي الذي وعد بالرد سريعاً.


(5) صباح اليوم إستمرت الإتصالات و تم التواصل مع السيد (محمد طيفور) عم اللاعب الذي اشرك صديقه (صحفي إيطالي) في الأمر .

 (6) ساعات الإنتظار اليوم مرت كالدهر، حتى جاء الخبر السعيد بأن الإتحاد الإيطالي إستجاب و ارسل بطاقة الانتقال الدولية، ليتم تواصل أخيراً (مساء اليوم) بين الواثق و الاخ ابوبكر تم التأكد من خلاله من وصول البطاقة.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**إضافات المريخ*




*محترفي نادي المريخ السوداني 

1. اللاعب البرتغالي / روماريو بالدي 
2. اللاعب الغاني / محمد أبو 
3. اللاعب الغيني / تيرنو ديالا 
4. اللاعب الليبيري / سام جونسون
5. اللاعب النيجيري  /توني ايدجو مارغي

*الوطنيين*

6. رمضان عجب
7. محمد الرشيد
8.عمار طيفور
9. بخيت خميس

*المغادرين*

1. عمرو علاء
2. ارنولد بانغا

مبروووووك









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضم الثلاثي رسمياً للكشف الافريقي




صفحة نادي المريخ السوداني 1

قام نادي المريخ السوداني اليوم الاربعاد باضافه الثلاثي رمضان عجب ومحمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس للكشف الافريقي، ويسعي النادي للاستفاده من مجهودات الثلاثي في تقويه تشكيله الاحمر الوهاج الذي وضعته القرعه في مجموعه صعبه تضم بطل افريقيا نادي الاهلي المصري وبطل تنزانيا سيمبا ووصيف الدوري الكنغولي فيتا كلوب، وسيكون رمضان عجب متاحا في ثاني المباريات ضد فيتا كلوب، اما محمد الرشيد وبخيت خميس فيمكنهما المشاركه في الجوله الثالثه ضد سيمبا التنزاني.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يعلن عن تجربة وديّة
 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الفريق تدرّب على ملعب وادي النيل صباحًا.
أعلن نادي المريخ عن تجربة وديّة، الخميس، أمام فريق الامتداد.



وقال  النادي بحسب المكتب الإعلامي، الأربعاء،”فريقنا يواصل إعداده الجاد بملعب  وادي النيل صباحًا بحضور جميع اللاعبين عدا المصابين ولاعبينا المنضمين  للمنتخب ويلتقي الامتداد غدًا”.
ويستعد المريخ السوداني لمبارياته في دوري أبطال إفريقيا، بعدما أوقعته  القرعة الإفريقية في المجموعة الأولى إلى جانب الأهلي المصري، سيمبا  التنزاني، فيتا كلوب الكنغولي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						اتحاد الكرة السوداني يصدر قرارًا جديدًا بشأن إقامات اللاعبين الأجانب

  حسن أبو جبل


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
وفقًا لحسن أبو جبل، فإنّ الخطوة تجئ بسبب الظروف الإجرائية المحيطة.
أعلن اتحاد كرة القدم السوداني، عن تمديد فترة الاستثناء الخاص بإقامات اللاعبين الأجانب.



وقال  الأمين العام لاتحاد الكرة، حسن أبو جبل، بحسب تعميمٍ صادرٍ، الأربعاء،  إنّ مجلس إدارة الاتحاد أصدر قرارًا بالتمرير تمّ من خلاله الموافقة على  تمديد الاستثناء الخاص بإقامات اللاعبين الأجانب حتى الرابع من فبراير  المقبل.
وسابقًا، كان اتحاد الكرة السوداني قد منح اللاعبين الأجانب حتى السادس والعشرين من يناير موعدًا لتوفيق أوضاع الإقامة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نبض الصفوة*




*امير عوض*

*تربسة سيمبا*

الواحد كلما يقول ياخد استراحة محارب و يتوقف عن الكتابة وسط هموم الحياة.. تأبي نفس كجول إلا أن تفتح نفسه للكتابة..

وسط الأزمات.. و رهق الصفوف و ضغوط الحياة.. تبقي هزائم الهلال ـ المتكررة ـ مصدر سعادتنا دوماً..

البلد وضعها أصبح في الحضيض.. و ترباس قال (الرووووب) و تربس معاه الهلالاب..

الزول ده مشكلته شنو مع الجماعة ديل؟

يعطش.. يتلطشوا خمسة!!

يجوع يتلطخوا أربعة!!

الهلال ده (كالون) ترباس عديل..

جابوا ليهم كفيل و الأربعات لسه مدورة..

مجرد ظهور اسم مازمبي في الدورة الودية فالجماعة جاتهم أم هاللا هاللا..

قال ليك في واحد خواف خوف جد..

ساكن في حلة جنب الغابة..

الغابة دي فيها مازمبي.. قصدي فيها أسد كبير..

في يوم بقرة ماتت في الحلة..

سيد البقرة جدعها طرف البيوت..

و البقرة ريحتها طلعت..

الحلة بقت ما بتنوم بالريحة..

ناس الحلة قرروا يجدعوا البقرة في الغابة و يعملوا دورة ودية..

الهلال.. قصدي الخواف قال ليهم اربطوني بحبل من نصي مع البقرة عشان ما أجري لو الأسد جاء..

الجماعة ربطوهو.. و جروا البقرة لما وصلوا نص الغابة..

الدنيا وش مغارب..

شويتين سمعوا ليك صوت الأسد..

و كل زول قام جاري علي جهة..

ناس الحلة واقفين قدام البيوت يحسبوا في الناس الراجعين..

عدوهم كلهم إلا الخواف..

الجماعة قالوا خلاص الأسد انتهي منه..

قالوا نمشي نكلم أهله و نجهز للبكاء..

لما وصلوا البيت و دقوا الباب جاهم زولنا الخواف ذااااتو..

فلان انت جيت متين؟

جيت جاري.. شيلوا حبلكم ده مني..

سألوهو.. اتفكيت من البقرة كيف؟

قال ليهم.. البفكني شنو.. أهي دي بقرتكم في نص الحوش بتاعي.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم..

لكن ديل مالهم..

الخلعة الخشت فيهم دي من شنو؟

بروفات المجموعات بدت و الانبراشة و الفضائح بدوا..

طيش أفريقيا حيتوسد مقعده من بدري السنة دي..

السترة و الفضيحة متباريات يا هلالاب!

كل سنة تتشبروا في الأبطال و تاخدوا الفيها النصيب..

بالسوباط أو بالكفيل فكجول في فتيل..

رجفتكم دي خربت طبع أولادنا..

جمال (ملوص الأول) بقي أكعب من ملوص التاني!!

الاولاد ديل كانوا نجوم قبل شهور..

هسه الواحد فيهم تشوتها فيهو من الزاكياب يملصها في الشبكة..

نمرة 3 أمس جاب قوون و رقص رقصة الطين..

الزول ده منو الكلمو عن قصة كجول في الطين..

أكيد ده قوميز اب حنكاً خفيف..

يجازي محنك يا الماسورة..

ما لقيت إلا تحكي ليهم قصة الطين دي؟

تستاهل سوداكال ما يديك مرتباتك..

فضحتنا مع الاخوة التنزانيين..

تنزانيا دي بتحترم المريخ و السودان..

بالاخص سيمبا..

ديل بخافوا مننا لما سرقوا مدربنا ـ الماسورة ـ

متخيلين كده ممكن يتأهلوا عبرنا..

قالوا نعمل دورة نجيب فريق سوداني يعرفنا عن الزعيم..

انا ما عارف هم عملوا دورة واللا دروة؟

ديل ختوا الهلال في فتيل و طاخ طاخ وقعوا فيه كفيت..

غايتو لو راجين تتعرفوا علينا عبر الهلال تبقي واطاتكم أصبحت..

الهلال ده في أفريقيا زي الزول الكضاب..

ده كمان قال ليك مشي يخطب بت ناس..

الجماعة قعدوا يتعرفوا عليه..

أمكانياتك شنو يا الاخو؟

قال ليهم.. انا عندي 3 شركات و سبعة عمارات و مزرعتين!!

قام عم العروس عفص أخوهو و براحه مسكل للماذون..

الحبوبة لا شعورياً زغردت لما طقم الاسنان جاء واقع..

أخو العروس قال ليه.. نحن أسرة محافظة.. قصص خطوبات و حوامة دي ما عندنا.. نعقد بس و هسع دي..

زولنا قاليهم أبشروا..

الجماعة راجين الماذون.. قالوا يتعرفوا بالوجيه ده زيادة..

انت زول غنيان ما شاء الله.. أهلك ديل كيف ما أدوك بناتهم..

قال ليهم.. في الحقيقة انا مرتاح و مرطب.. لكن ما عارف ليه أهلي مسمني (علي الكضاب)!.

الهلال ده تلاتة سنة وصيفنا الابدي بالرغم من انه نحن قاعدين بدون مجلس..

الزول المركب مكنة رئيسنا الحالي قضي حبسه في السجن و طلع و الهلال لسه في وصافتو و قيافتو..

بالكاردينال أو بتركي.. الوصافة ثابت مغطينا..

الدليل انه وصيفنا هو طيش أفريقيا تلاتة سنة..

متربس و الحمدلله..

شبعان و رويان تلطيش و فضايح..

بطولات الهلال كملها الطاهر يونس في الصور..

الباقي الحي الله و القاتل الله..

السوباط ده عارف انو قروشه الدفعها ديك كلها راحت شمار في مرقة واللا ما عارف؟

لو ما عارف خلوهو يسأل كردنة..

زمان قال ليكم الهلال ده لو ما بقي بطل أفريقيا في 2017 تاني ما يحلم بيها..

كردنة زول نصيحة..

زول دغري و بختها واضحة..

من زمن النادي كله كريستالات لحدي زمن لو رفسك حمار هل انت حترفسه!!

السوباط خلوهو.. تركي ده عارف حاجة عن الصفر القرني المقيم؟

زول كان رئيس الأهلي نادي القرن الأفريقي.. يجي يبقي رئيس نادي الصفر الأفريقي؟

تركي ده عجبو الاسم بس..

يكون قايله زي هلال الرياض..

خسارة الحوافز و النفخ..

قلتو لي عايزين تعسكروا في تنزانيا..

أها..

الفضيحة دي في زمن النت ده نداريها كيف؟

الأربعة دي ندفنها وين في البرد ده؟

نختها في تلاجة؟

الكهرباء قاطعة!

نجدعها في الخور؟

زول يشيل معانا ماف..

الناس كلها في الصفوف..

السنة دي متوقعين صفوف الأهداف في مرمي الملوصاب..

الحمدلله ابو عشرين كسر نخرته..

الله شافك يا لون الدم..

الملص الدولي ده انت لسه صغير عليه..

يادوبك انت ملصت ملصة ملصتين محليات..

الدولي ده خليهو لي جيمي..

اتعود علي الفضايح و اللطخ..

من فارق نمر و امير تاني ما شم العافية..

كل سنة نصدّر ماسورة لوصيفنا..

و آخرتها تبقي ملصة..

و رقصة..

و صفر ثابت..

الله غالب.

نجي للمهم..

صحّ النوم يا زعماء..

سيمبا ده هو الخطر الحقيقي..

فريق منظم..

ادارته واعية و مقتدرة..

بحترمونا جداً.. و محترمين حجمنا الحقيقي و ساعين لخطف بطاقة التأهل مننا..

لو قضيناها كلها ضحك في رباعيات الخيام دي يبقي مع السلامة للأبطال..

عمايل سيمبا دي في صالحنا..

كويس انه نبهنا بأن الخطورة ليست في الأهلي و فيتا فقط..

سيمبا ده الأهم..

لازم يتضرب رايح جاي..

يتعاقب علي خطف قوميز الماسورة..

و يتعاقب لأنه لطش وصيفنا الدهري..

الرسالة لعناية لاعبي المريخ..

و لجهازهم الفني القادم..

و بإذن الله حتي موعد مباراتنا معاهم يكون قرار عودة الجمهور للملاعب قد اكتمل..

زلزال الملاعب عنده هدية لسيمبا المتطاول..

و حتي ذلك الحين.. أعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة..

و بالتوفيق لمريخنا العظيم.

*نبضة أخيرة*

إتربسي.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سيمبا التنزاني يضرب الهلال السوداني برباعية


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تغلب  سيمبا التنزاني على الهلال السوداني، بنتيجة (4/1)، الأربعاء، على  ستاد مكابا بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام، في افتتاح بطولة "سوبر كب  سيمبا"، التي يشارك فيها أيضا مازيمبي الكونغولي.



أحرز أهداف سيمبا،  كل من الزامبي راللي بواليا وبيرفيكت تشيكويندي في الدقيقتين (39 و72)،  وبيرنارد موريسون هدفين في الدقيقتين (87 و90)، بينما أحرز هدف الهلال سليم  برشاوي في الدقيقة (35).

وجرت كل  تبديلات الهلال في الشوط الثاني ما عدا عبد الرؤوف الذي خرج مصابا بشد  عضلي، ودخل مكانه الزيمبابوي لاست جيسي في الدقيقة (35).

وظهر  الهلال متماسكا باستثناء آخر (20) دقيقة، حيث استقبلته شباكه خلالهم 3  أهداف، علما بأن الفريق سيواجه مازيمبي يوم الجمعة بالبطولة الودية.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						بماذا اعترف مدرب الهلال السوداني عقب لقاء سيمبا التنزاني؟  													مدرب الهلال زوران 							


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الصربي يتعهد بالتعويض في مباراة مازيمبي ضمن الجولة الثانية من بطولة سوبر الوديّة.
أوضح مدرب الهلال السوداني، زوران مانولوفيتش، أنّ فريقه لا يستحق  الهزيمة الكبيرة أمام سيمبا التنزاني بعد الأداء الجيّد الذي قدّمه على  مدار الشوطين



وقال مدرب الهلال، زوران مانولوفيتش في تصريحاتٍ صحفية، الأربعاء، إنّ خسارة فريقه أمام سيمبا التنزاني بسبب إرهاق السفر.
وأضاف” الهلال وصل إلى تنزانيا ظهر، الثلاثاء، ولعب اليوم مباشرةً ولم يخلد للراحة، ما أدى إلى إصابة بعض اللاعبين بالإرهاق”.
وتابع” السبب الثاني هو الإصابات التي تعرّض لها عبد الرؤوف وفيني  بونقوقا ومحمد واتارا قلب دفاع الفريق، ولقد أثّرت بشكلٍ سلبيّ على أداء  الهلال، هو الأمر الذي إستفاد منه سيمبا بعد التبديلات التي حدثت وغيرت شكل  المباراة”.



وأبدى مدرب الهلال تخوّفه من برمجة مباريات البطولة الودية لفريقه، مشيرًا إل أنّ الهلال سيخوض مباراتين خلال 48 ساعة دون أيّ راحةٍ.
وأردف” فريقي افتقد لمجهودات عشرة لاعبين أساسيين تخلّفوا من البعثة من أجلّ الإنضمام للمنتخب السوداني الأوّل”.
وتلقى الهلال السوداني خسارة قاسية بلغت أربعة أهداف مقاب هدف أمام سيمبا التنزاني في بطولة سوبر الوديّة.
ويستعد الهلال لمبارياته في دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا بعدما أوقعته  القرعة في المجموعة الثانية إلى جانب صنداونز الجنوب إفريقي، شباب بلوزداد  الجزائري، ومازيمبي الكنغولي.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						خلاف يقود مساعد زوران لمغادرة الهلال

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
المدرب لم يغادر مع الفريق إلى تنزانيا التي يتواجد فيها للمشاركة في بطولة”سوبر الوديّة”.
أفادت مصادر موثوقة أنّ مساعد المدير الفني للهلال، البوسني عدنان  هندزوفبتش، غادر إلى بلاده ورفض الاستمرار في العمل مع الجهاز الفني  الحالي.



وقالت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ خلافًا في الجهاز الفني الحالي قاد عدنان هندزوفبتش إلى اتّخاذه قرارًا بالابتعاد.
ويتولي تدريب الهلال السوداني، الصربي زوران مانولوفيتش.
ويشارك الهلال السوداني في بطولة”سوبر الوديّة” التي ينظمّها سيمبا التنزاني، استعدادًا لمبارياته في دور المجموعات بأبطال إفريقيا.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :



 Hisham Abdalsamad 

* شيفيلد يفجر مفاجأة ويصعق مانشستر اليونايتد في عقر داره
* برشلونة يعاقب رايو فاليكانو.. وإشبيلية يطيح بفالنسيا من كأس الملك
* يوفنتوس يضرب موعدًا مع الإنتر بنصف نهائي كأس إيطاليا
* أتالانتا بعشرة لاعبين يُخرج لاتسيو من كأس إيطاليا
* النيران الصديقة تحبط ديجون أمام لوريان في الدوري الفرنسي
* العربي يقهر أم صلال ويضرب موعدًا مع السيلية بكأس قطر
* السيلية إلى ربع نهائي كأس قطر برباعية الخور
* النجم الساحلي يكتسح القيروان.. واتحاد يسقط أمام مستقبل في تونس
* الليجا: دوري السوبر الأوروبي سيدمر الأندية الكبرى
* فاسكيز ينضم لقائمة مُصابي ريال مدريد قبل مواجهة ليفانتي
* رسميًا.. لاتسيو يعلن ضم ماتيو موساكيو مدافع ميلان
* اليويفا: نلتزم بإقامة أمم أوروبا في 12 مدينة عبر القارة
* نظام المجموعات والتأهل بدوري الأبطال وكأس الاتحاد الآسيوي
* استبعاد عوماري الرئيس المؤقت للكاف من انتخابات الفيفا
* ليفربول يبدأ مفاوضات ضم إبراهيما كوناتي مدافع لايبزيغ
* لابورتا يدعو أعضاء برشلونة لإجراء الانتخابات في موعدها
* مسعود أوزيل: اللعب لفنربخشة حلمي منذ الصغر
* آنييلي: كرة القدم تواجه خسارة 8.5 مليار يورو بسبب كورونا
* كلوب: يجب أن نعود الفريق الذي يخشاه الجميع
* أوديجارد: أحببت آرسنال دائمًا.. وفابريجاس مثلي الأعلى
* توخيل: لم أتوقع هذا المستوى من تشيلسي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20




* توتنهام (-- : --) ليفربول 22:00  beIN 1  عصام الشوالي


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  ربع النهائي


* نابولي (-- : --) سبيزيا 22:00  Rai 1  ماردونا


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  دور ال16


* نافالكارنيرو (-- : --) غرناطة 20:00  DAZN 1  ؟؟


* ديبورتيفو ألكويانو (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 22:00  DAZN 1  ؟؟





..................................................  .....


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #سوبر_سيمبا  مباريات ودية


* سيمبا التنزاني (4 : 1) الهــلال
‏
#ملحوظة : المباراة الثانية للهلال يوم الجمعة أمام مازيمبي

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 


* بيرنلي (3 : 2) أستون فيلا
* تشيلسي (0 : 0) وولفرهامبتون
* برايتون (0 : 0) فولهام
* إيفرتون (1 : 1) ليستر سيتي
* مانشستر يونايتد (1 : 2) شيفيلد يونايتد

#الترتيب : مانشستر سيتي (41) مانشستر يونايتد (40) ليستر سيتي (39) وست هام (35) ليفربول (34)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 20


* لوريان (3 : 2) ديجون

#الترتيب : سان جيرمان (45) ليل (45) ليون (43) موناكو (39) رين (36)

..................................................  .....


❖ #كأس_إيطاليا  ربع النهائي


* أتلانتا (3 : 2) لاتسيو
* يوفنتوس (4 : 0) سبال

#ملحوظة : تأهل أتلانتا ويوفنتوس لنصف النهائي

..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_ملك_إسبانيا  دور ال16


* أشبيلية (3 : 0) فالنسيا
* ألميريا (0 : 0) أوساسونا | 5-4
* رايو فاليكانو (1 : 2) برشلونة

#ملحوظة : تأهل أشبيلية وبرشلونة وألميريا لدور ال8









..................................................  .....

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جدول مبــاريــات الأسبـوع السابع لـ #الدوري_السوداني_الممتاز 2021 - 2020 
مواجهه  من العيار الثقيل في افتتاحية مباريات الاسبوع السابع تجمع بين الهلال  العاصمي والخرطوم الوطني عصر الثلاثاء القادم علي ملعب دار الرياضة بام  درمان .. 
حي  الوادي نيالا يواجه توتي الخرطوم الثلاثاء القادم مساءا بدار الرياضة ..  وفي مساء نفس اليوم يلعب الاهلي الخرطوم مع الشرطة القضارف علي ملعب استاد  الخرطوم .. ويلتقي ايضا المريخ الفاشر مع الامل عطبرة مساءا بمعلب الخرطوم  الوطني ( نادي الاسرة ) ..

مباريات  اليوم الثاني للاسبوع السابع تجمع الهـلال الفاشر بالهلال الابيض عصر  الاربعاء القادم  بدار الرياضة ام درمان .. كما يلتقي الهلال كادوقلي  بالاهلي مروي علي استاد الخرطوم عصرا 
مواجهة  صعبة وقوية تجمع المريخ العاصمي بالاهلي شندي مساءالاربعاء القادم علي  ملعب دار الرياضة ام درمان ... وفي نفس اليوم مساءا نشهد قمة الشرق والتي  تجمع بين المتصدر هلال الساحل وحي العرب وسيكون مسرح المواجهة استاد  الخرطوم..


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من صفحة المغرب التطواني

مركز الخليج 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اهداف مباراة الهلال وسيمبا امس 4 / 1




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
 بابكر سلك

هل استفدنا من التجربة ياناس؟

*العمل الإيجابي مهما كانت نتائجة سالبة إلا أنه يعتبر عملا مفيدا ونافعا 
*لأن النتيجة السالبة أتت معها خبرة مفيدة 
*ولا تكون النتيجة السالبة مفيدة إلا إذا استفاد الناس من التجربة 
*فهل في ثورتنا دي استفدنا من ثورتنا ديييك؟
*هل استفدنا من الإفرازات السالبة التي أدت لوأد وسرقة ثورة مارس أبريل رجب؟؟؟
*قبل الإجابة على هذا السؤال 
*قالوا السعيد بشوف في غيرو
*فهل نحن سعداء بما شفناهوا في مصر؟؟؟؟
*مصر ثارت ونجحت واتعملت فيها انتخابات 
*وفاز مرسي 
*وقبل وبعد كل ذلك عاشت أزمات مفتعلة وضاق الناس وأجج الإعلام الضيق 
*وتدخل من تدخل فترجل العدل وتم وأد الثورة المصرية 
*حدث ما حدس 
*وسرعان ما انفرجت الأزمات وتوالت دعومات دول المحور 
*وتم نقل الثورة للإنعاش لأن الثورات لا تموت
*فهل استفدنا نحن من مخرجات ثورتنا في خمسة وتمنين وضمنا عدم سرقتها؟
*وهل نحن سعداء بما شاهدناهوا في ثورة مصر وكشفنا سر الأزمات ؟؟؟
*الإجابة عند الشارع وفهم رجل الشارع 
*سنعرفها في الأيام القادمات
*المهم 
*قالوا إجراءات قيد محترفي المريخ الجدد تجري سرا 
*عقد سري 
*يا ربي تسجيلات مسيار ولا الحاصل شنو؟؟؟
*الجفلن انقرعن ورجعن 
*والخوف من الواقفات 
*كان جفلن مافي زول بقرعن 
*بالذات بعد همهمات الإستنكار والإنكار لحزومي 
*زول كان حبيب الشعب 
*فجأة 
*حدث ما حدس 
*يا ربي الحاصل شنو؟؟؟
*لكن بيني وبينكم 
*أخير الهلال 
*لقى ليهو دورة اتلمه عليها 
*نحن دورة تدريبية ما عندنا 
*غايتو 
*السكري ما بخلينا 
*بس نحافظ عليهو 
*ما يعلي يودينا 
*أو ينخفض يدودر بينا
*المهم 
*قالوا مشاركة الهلال في دورة تنزانيا جاءت إنزالا للمثل كتلوك ولا جوك جوك 
*بالذات ومازيمبي مشارك
*زمااان قلنا ليكم 
*الحركات البتطول عمرو خلوها واتبعوا القانون 
*يا حليل عبدالرحيم محمد حسين 
*كان ودانا في داهية بقرار يخرجنا فيهو من عائلة الفيفا ويدخلنا بيهو في المايقوما
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
* ست الودع رمت لينا 
*قلنا نشوف الحاصل علينا 
*وكشكشت ورمت
*ختت اصبعها في ودعة واتمحنت وسألت 
*بت الصرة الطغيااانة وما سمحة شينة وغبشة ويابسة ومعصعصة وبعد ده بتعاين ليكم بقعر عينها دي مني؟
*دي الرغيفة ياحاجة 
*لي كشكشي 
*وكشكشت ورمت 
*عاينت للودع مسااافة وقالت 
* بنات الصرة متابعات ومتلملمات يجرن كدي ويقبلن يجرن كدي مقومات نفسن ومقومات الغبار فوق كم؟
*والله يا حاجة التاتشرات ديل حيرننا 
*مدورات مقومات الغبار 
*مبطلات مقومات نفسنا 
*ولي كشكشي 
*وكشكشت ورمت 
*عدلت توبها 
*وشختت في الواطة 
*هوشة حريم ونعمة كريم..كدي جد لي....منن ديل
*ديل الكنداكات.... لكن متلملمات مالن ياحاجة؟؟
*ورمت الودع وقالت 
*كان ما أخاف من الكضب ماشات على الفيلم المصري 

سلك كهربا

ننساك كيف والكلب قال أبو الهول ذاتو لو جا البلد دي ناكلوا جممم 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقع اللاعب الشاب الجزولي نوح (18 عام) على عقد احتراف مع نادي المريخ لمدة عامين.


ويعتبر الجزولي احد ابرز اللاعبين الشباب في السودان حالياً واستطاع خلال فترة الظهور مع منتخب الشباب وانتزاع مكانه في التوليفة الاساسية للمريخ في الدوري السوداني. ما شجّع الجهاز الفني للمنتخب الأول بإستدعائه.

المريخ اغلق الباب امام التحركات الهلالية الى جانب عدد من الأندية في شمال افريقيا ابدت بدأت في التفاوض مع اللاعب.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رجل الأعمال السوداني المقيم بالإمارات القنصل حازم مصطفى المرشح لرئاسة المريخ يدعم الجيش بـ 50 مليار جنيه



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يخوض تجربتين إعداديتين أمام كمبالا سيتي بالخرطوم يومي 30 يناير و 1 فبراير، إستعداداً لدوري مجموعات أبطال أفريقيا.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نقاط من حوار النابي بالصدي   بعد حصولي علي نسخة من الصدي 



حوار زول منطقي وعارف شغلوا وواثق من نفسوا وعندوا رؤية مستقبليه لقيادة المريخ 
طلب من الجمهور والادارة والاعلام ان نصبر عليه وتمكينه من تتفيز خطته لقيادة المريخ 
رفض أن يقدم اي وعد لتحقيق انجاز لافت لقصر المدة الزمنية وعدم اشرافه علي الاعداد 
فيما يتعلق بالمحترفين رفض ترشيح اسماء من قبله لقصر فترة سماح الفيفا وعدم معرفته لنواقص الفريق واكد ان الادارة هي من تعرف النقص الموجود في الفريق لقربها من الفريق 
أكد رفضه لعروض من الوحدة السعودي وسيمبا التنزاني لعوامل عدة منها انشغاله بنيل شهادة البرو الاوربية وهي شهادة عليا وقليل من تحصل عليها عربيا وافريقيا وتفضيله البلاد التي تتحدث الفرنسية والعربيه وطموح النادي الذي طلب التعاقد معه 
أكد تميز المريخ عبر عناصره فقط لكن كجماعية وتكتيك المريخ سيء جدا حسب آخر مباريات المريخ التي شاهدها وأكد النابي رفض تحميل غوميز سوء الاداء لعدم معرفة الظروف التي مرت به 
اخيرا أكد النابي انه يعد جمهور المريخ ببزل أكبر مجهود برفقة زملاءه في الجهاز الفني لحلحلة الخلل الفني في المريخ دون رفع سقف طموحات الجمهور
احمد ابراهيم طاهر









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نادي "قبرصي" يعلن التعاقد مع "الغيني" المرشح للمريخ

  أعلن نادي "AEL" القبرصي عبر موقعه الرسمي وصفحاته الرسمية بمواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي عن تعاقده - رسمياً مع الجناح الأيمن الغيني "روماريو بالدي"  الذي كان أحد الأسماء المطروحة على طاولة المريخ.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن النادي القبرصي أعلن مساء أمس الأول عن  توقيعه لعقدٍ يمتد لعامين ونصف العام مع الجناح الغيني "روماريو بالدي".

 وأكَّد النادي رسمياً أن اللاعب سيصل إلى "قبرص" خلال أيام لبدء مشواره مع الفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سام جونسون يكشف لسبورتاق  حقيقة انضمامه للمريخ

  أدْلَى قائد وهداف المنتخب الليبيري "سام جونسون" بتصريحات خاصة  لـ#سبورتاق كشف من خلالها حقيقة انضمامه للمريخ في فترة "الانتقالات  الاستثنائية" الجارية حالياً والتي يسدل الستار عليها بعد غدٍ السبت.

 نجم نادي "رويال سولت ليك" الأمريكي السابق أكَّد في حديثه مع #سبورتاق  حقيقة وجود مفاوضات معه من جانب نادي المريخ وقال: "نعم، تواصل معي وكيل  لاعبين واخطرني برغبة المريخ السوداني في التعاقد معي وهنالك مفاوضات جارية  بهذا الصدد".

 وأضاف سام جونسون: "لم نتوصل إلى إتفاق نهائي حتى هذه اللحظة والمفاوضات مستمرة لكنني لم أمنح الموافقة النهائية بعد".

 وختم قائد المنتخب الليبيري حديثه لسبورتاق بالقول: "طلبت الحصول على 500  ألف دولار نظير الموافقة على الإنضمام للمريخ والأمور لم تحسم بشكل نهائي  حتى الآن".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال إنه ليس جاهزا للاحتراف حاليا الجزولي حسين في حوار ل: فقدت الإحساس بعد علمي باختياري لمنتخب السودانوقعت للمريخ رغم وجود عرض من الهلال

محظوظون بقرار اتحاد الكرة الخاص بالشباب

28 يناير 2021

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




الجزولي حسين نوح 
قدم  اللاعب الشاب الجزولي حسين نوح نفسه بشكل فني مقبول في الدوري السوداني  بعد إحرازه 3 أهداف في مباراتين متتاليتين، وقبلها قدم نفسه جيدا بتصفيات  إقليم سيكافا قبل شهرين بتنزانيا، ما أهله للتواجد لأول مرة بقائمة منتخب  السودان الأول، وهو بسن 20 سنة فقط.

وأجرى   حوارا مع اللاعب كشف فيه تفاصيل اختياره كأصغر لاعب بمنتخب السودان، إلى  جانب مسيرته الكروية الصغيرة ومشاركته في الممتاز مع فئة اللاعبين الشباب  التي فرضها اتحاد الكرة السوداني.. فإلى نص الحوار.

ما هو تعليقك على اختيارك لمنتخب السودان وأنت بسن 20 عاما؟

أولا  بصراحة أنا لم أتوقع اختياري لمنتخبنا الأول، هو شرف كبير جدا، وقد حظيت  بشرف تمثيل السودان قبل شهرين في منتخب الشباب بتصفيات إقليم سيكافا، ولكن  الاختيار للمنتخب الأول أمر كبير جدا.

كيف علمت بأمر اختيارك للمنتخب؟

أول  من اتصل بي كان زميلي وكابتني بالمريخ ضياء الدين محجوب، حيث أبلغني بأنه  شاهد اسمي في قائمة المنتخب الأول للتجمع الحالي وهنأني بالاختيار، ثم بعد  ذلك أبلغت رسميا من قبل المسؤولين بنادي المريخ.

كيف كان شعورك حين أبلغك ضياء الدين محجوب بالاختيار؟

بكل  أمانة أنا لم أتفاجأ ولم أفرح ولم أحزن، وكل ما في الأمر أنني تعاملت بشكل  طبيعي جدا، وكأن إحساسي قد توقف، وطبيعتي هي الهدوء وعدم الانفعال مع كل  شيء يحدث حولي، ولكن كما ذكرت أنني محظوظ بمجرد نيل شرف الاستدعاء لمنتخبنا  الأول.

كيف جرى استقبالك بمعسكر المنتخب؟

اصطحبني  الكابتن ضياء الدين محجوب بسيارته لمعسكر المنتخب، وهناك وجدت ترحيبا  كبيرا من جميع قيادات ولاعبي المنتخب وصافحوني وهنأوني بالاختيار، ولكن كان  لاعب ومهاجم الخرطوم الوطني معاذ القوز الأشد ترحيبا بي وحديثا معي عن  المنتخب الأول.

وكيف ترى استمرارك في المنتخب؟

أنا  أرغب في الاستمرار بالمنتخب ولكن ذلك يتطلب مني أن أجتهد في التدريبات  بفريق المريخ والاستمرار بالمشاركة في المباريات، لأن ذلك كان هو طريقي  للاختيار الأول.

كيف جرى انتقالك للمريخ؟

كنت  ألعب بفريق الجِرَيف في مستوى الدرجة الأولى بدوري العاصمة الخرطوم، وقد  لعبنا مباراتين وديتين أمام فريق شباب المريخ، وبعد نهاية الموسم قبل  الماضي، أبلغني رئيس النادي برغبة المريخ في تسجيلي، وأبلغني أيضا بأن  الهلال يرغب في تسجيلي لكن المريخ كان أكثر إلحاحا ورغبة فوقعت معه.

ما رأيك بأن اختيارك تم من فئة لاعبي الشباب التي فرضها قرار الاتحاد السوداني بفرق الممتاز؟

أولا  أشكر رئيس اتحاد الكرة السوداني ومجلس إدارة الاتحاد على هذا القرار، فنحن  محظوظون بالقرار لأننا وجدنا فرصة كافية للعب في المستوى التنافسي الأول  بالكرة السودانية.

ألا ترى أنكم سوف تكونون كفئة شابة مصدر إزعاج للاعبين الأكبر سنا منكم؟

المقامات  للاعبين الكبار محفوظة ومن دون توجهيهم لنا ونحن في بداية الطريق، لن نثبت  أقدامنا في الملعب، وفي النهاية لكل مجتهد نصيب وحظ في اللعب حسب اختيار  المدرب.

كيف تعامل معك مدرب المريخ جوميز قبل إحرازك 3 أهداف وبعد ذلك؟

لم  يتحدث معي أبدا، سوى التوجيه العام خلال التدريبات، لكن بعض أعضاء الجهاز  الفني أخبروني قبل مباراة الأهلي مروي بأن المدرب تحدث عني كثيرا قبل  المباراة، فوجدت نفسي في التشكيل الأساسي، ولكن بعد إحرازي 3 أهداف في  مباراتي الأهلي مروي والهلال الأبيض، كان يجدني جالسا حول الملعب قبل بداية  التدريب، فلامسني من رأسي وكتفي مرتين، ففهمت أن ذلك تشجيعا كبيرا لي وأنه  راض عما أقدمه له في الملعب.

ما هو طموحك الكروي والاحترافي؟

طموحي  كبير في كرة القدم، وهو الوصول لأعلى مرتبة ومستوى، ولكن إذا جاءتني فرصة  للاحتراف الآن فسأرفضها، لأنني أريد أن التطور أكثر في المريخ، فلست جاهز  للاحتراف، لأنني أريد الذهاب ولدي فكرة جيدة ولا أريد أن يبدأوا معي العمل  من جديد كلاعب.


*

----------

